# Plastisol Heat Press Adheasive (FOIL-9200P) VS Clear Plastisol



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

OK I just had a general question and I'm getting mixed stories from two suppliers I deal with. I'm wondering what you guys use for Foil Adheasive?

One supplier is telling me that i should purchase a specific foil adheasive from union (FOIL-9200P) and another is saying that i could just use a clear plastisol as a base and it will work fine. What do you guys use?

I don't have time to play with this as i'm pressed for time with an order. Let me know what is the best solution and what you guys recommend. What i'm trying to do is screen print the adheasive flash for 5 seconds then put the foil transfer on the heat press. The final step would be to run it in my conveyor afterwards. Does this make sense also?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I dont think you need to cure it after the press ... i'd look into that.
didya get my pm?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t130235.html

I didnt read it all the way thru... but may answer some questions.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Gerry,

Thanks for your reply here this is what I'm trying to do

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE5rF4YyTlQ[/media]

And this is the drawing I need to print

*GC Legend Limited Edition*



*Higher Resolution
*


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

yup...looks nice. from what i understand about this process...and i may be wrong is..there is a powder you by and mix w/ plastisol so tyhe foild doesnt stick to certain colours. If you print w/ wb inks the foil will not adhere to it so you print plastisol or an adhesive for the foil.
I dont think he ran the shirt thru the conveyer at the end.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Once I got to the point of hitting it with the heat press, and then pull the foil off, it should be cured. Although I usually hit it for 5 or 6 seconds after, just to make sure all the edges are down. Never had a problem with my foil. And I use screenprinted adhesive


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

THANKS rEQUIEM, WHERE DO YOU GET THE ADHESIVE? AND DO YOU BUY YOUR FOIL IN CANADA? i HAVE A SUPPLIER BOOKMARKED BUT THEY CHARGE ALMOst 60.00 a roll (cnd)
Stage 2, I dont have a laser engraver but this is how i pay the bills,
I found a wholesaler on the island if i ever needed something done..but cedars are the rage on the island
i broke my little saw so i cant get the middle "A" out..lol.

if you zoom in the letters are still unsanded and jaggy, and its all held together with scotch tape..temporarily.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Anytime, I actually can get the adhesive from two places, one is Lancer Excalibur in Toronto, the other is Ryonet on the US west coast which would be close enough to you. Lancer is good for the adhesive but right now they just have silver and gold. Ryonet has 8 or 9. I ordered a bunch when I bought my screen setup from them. I m sure theres a couple of more in canada, haven t looked much since I have a ton on hand right now lol

Thats awesome work, love the detail and overall brightness. Nice, my new logo would look good done like that lol


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

wow thanks , I checke dLKancer and didnt see it there..i'll have to call them and see when im ready.
Have you ever used just plastisol for the foil? does it hold up well?

I can put your logo on one of these cedars for sure .. hehehe


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

nice shirts too b.t.w. requiem.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey thanks for the post Gerry.. I'll check a few whole sale spot i was wondering i you did since you had mentioned about signs i need some wood engraving done.

BTW requiem do you know what you order from ryonet? I'm actually going to be ordering through them what did you mean 8 or 9?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

@gerry, thanks man. I tried plastisol and it works fairly well, Just preferred using the adhesive, seemed to take washing better. Lancer link for the adhesive is below, they have an office in Winnipeg too. Email them, they ll send you catalogs. And I may take you up on the cedar, its very cool.

Plastisol Inks for Textile Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com

@Stage2 This is one of the foils, they have 8 or 9 colors and the adhesive is below it.

Bronze Foil Transfers 12"x200' Roll - (R-Foil)

Foil Screen Printing Adhesive Qt


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks.

I can do nice stuff to these signs..their not cheap...But i give you good price =0)


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

BWDRequiem said:


> @gerry, thanks man. I tried plastisol and it works fairly well, Just preferred using the adhesive, seemed to take washing better. Lancer link for the adhesive is below, they have an office in Winnipeg too. Email them, they ll send you catalogs. And I may take you up on the cedar, its very cool.
> 
> Plastisol Inks for Textile Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com
> 
> ...


Thanks man those are the two I'm actually going to order. I just wanted to make sure i'm on the right page. So with the foil adhesive do you flash dry then heatpress and thats it? Or do you run it in the conveyor one more time after heat press? I'm trying to figure out which way to tackle this project I'm doing. I'm thinking i should print the adhesive and do the foil first then do the image of the car.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerry said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can do nice stuff to these signs..their not cheap...But i give you good price =0)


I'll need one too Gerry eventually


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

So from talking with you and also Stage 2, I assume it's cheaper to buy from silk screen supply? even after the brownsuit bandits take their cut at the border?
I have a personal hate for ups.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerry said:


> So from talking with you and also Stage 2, I assume it's cheaper to buy from silk screen supply? even after the brownsuit bandits take their cut at the border?
> I have a personal hate for ups.



Yea I think we're on to something Gerry it seems like their pricing is better than local when it comes to foil now i've only checked two places and compared to silk screen supply but for foil here its like $55+ or so for a role where its half I'm ordering a few more stuff from silk screen supply and i'm getting a better pricing the only question is UPS i really hate those guys they seriously rape you on brokerage fees.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Stage2 said:


> I'll need one too Gerry eventually


ahh, I'll give you brother inlaw price ... It comes w/ my sister as a bonus....lol.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerry said:


> ahh, I'll give you brother inlaw price ... It comes w/ my sister as a bonus....lol.



Hahah I'll have to run it by my wife first


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

I don t put it through conveyor after. I flash, then heat press, cool it down with a cloth and straighten wrinkles, let it cool then peel, then heat press for 5 seconds to smooth all the edges down. Any colors I don t want it on, I apply the powder. called foil resist when i mix my inks.
/
I don t generally do this for anyone, this is just for my own company. Which is why I ve been able to experiment and test things. easier that way lol


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol not sure, if you ask nicely the guys there might ship it other than UPS, SInce I ordered a whole setup , it came freight and no extra charges. Thank god, I despise UPS and won t order with anyone that uses them which kinda sucks


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

BWDRequiem said:


> I don t put it through conveyor after. I flash, then heat press, cool it down with a cloth and straighten wrinkles, let it cool then peel, then heat press for 5 seconds to smooth all the edges down. Any colors I don t want it on, I apply the powder. called foil resist when i mix my inks.
> /
> I don t generally do this for anyone, this is just for my own company. Which is why I ve been able to experiment and test things. easier that way lol



Cool yea I don't have time to test unfortunatly


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

it actuall looks straight forward. I seen(?) maybe heard of peeps doing the halftone with their foils.. I have a kick as* design i want to try it on. so maybe i'll purchse from SSS after you do Stage2 .. that way i'll know how much it costs. I'd rather pay more in canada and support a business than give it to UPS tho'.... tough decisions.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerry said:


> it actuall looks straight forward. I seen(?) maybe heard of peeps doing the halftone with their foils.. I have a kick as* design i want to try it on. so maybe i'll purchse from SSS after you do Stage2 .. that way i'll know how much it costs. I'd rather pay more in canada and support a business than give it to UPS tho'.... tough decisions.



Yea I'm the same way but when it comes to $25 vs $60 thats a bit too much you know what i mean


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Stage2 said:


> Thanks man those are the two I'm actually going to order. I just wanted to make sure i'm on the right page. So with the foil adhesive do you flash dry then heatpress and thats it? Or do you run it in the conveyor one more time after heat press? I'm trying to figure out which way to tackle this project I'm doing. I'm thinking i should print the adhesive and do the foil first then do the image of the car.


but if you give UPS 30.00 ?... I guess its prob worth it if you r getting lots of stuff.
I think i would print the adhesive last and foil it, it seems like it would make more sense.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The foil goes on last, with a heat press, after the ink is cured.


----------



## Stage2 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerry said:


> but if you give UPS 30.00 ?... I guess its prob worth it if you r getting lots of stuff.
> I think i would print the adhesive last and foil it, it seems like it would make more sense.



Hey Gerry,

Just wanted to give you an update I sent you a pm as well. I got the package last week it was well worth it. If you're ordering chemicals like emulsion remover or anything 'hazerdous' then it needs to be sent by UPS but if you call them you can talk to them and get it sent through USPS


----------

